# Wing Chun in Idaho?



## JohnR (Jan 8, 2010)

I live in central Idaho are their any schools in eastern Idaho? Also can anyone recommend a school in Idaho? As in you or a friend have experience with them. Right now internet videos and books are my only sources for training. Their is a local taekwondo school but I am not big on sports sparring and forms. Thinking maybe traveling a few times a year is better than nothing. I built a decent wooden dummy though! I took six months of what I would call mixed kungfu/american shaolin. And took three years of Japanese again mixed with other Japanese aikijitusu/Karate/Judo arts Called Jukido "Jutistsu". It would be nice to atleast learn the basics of WC with a live instructor. Being disabled with one bad arm I like to fight standing up as much as possible but I also can fight on the ground if I have to. The WC concepts I read about seem very practical for an Officer that works solo.  I can use right arm blocking and trapping but I feel a instructor coud sho me other technies i could use both arms for like I can and have used double palm strike in a real self defense situation. 

Humbly,

John Runer
Challis, Idaho


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree Wing Chun is a definite system that you can't learn from books or videos, its great that you have come to that realization a lot of people don't. (Haha, well sometimes Youtube speaks for itself)

Here's a link, check & see if any of these Schools are close to your location as I'm not familar with the Geography of Idaho. 

http://www.wingchun.org/txt/schools/usa/id.html

http://www.wckfnw.com/http://www.wcarchive.com/html/schools/wing-chun-schools-usa-iowa.htm


----------



## cdavis (Jan 11, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I live in central Idaho are their any schools in eastern Idaho? Also can anyone recommend a school in Idaho? As in you or a friend have experience with them. Right now internet videos and books are my only sources for training. Their is a local taekwondo school but I am not big on sports sparring and forms. Thinking maybe traveling a few times a year is better than nothing. I built a decent wooden dummy though! I took six months of what I would call mixed kungfu/american shaolin. And took three years of Japanese again mixed with other Japanese aikijitusu/Karate/Judo arts Called Jukido "Jutistsu". It would be nice to atleast learn the basics of WC with a live instructor. Being disabled with one bad arm I like to fight standing up as much as possible but I also can fight on the ground if I have to. The WC concepts I read about seem very practical for an Officer that works solo.  I can use right arm blocking and trapping but I feel a instructor coud sho me other technies i could use both arms for like I can and have used double palm strike in a real self defense situation.
> 
> Humbly,
> 
> ...



I don't know about any WC in the Challis area, but I go to the Boise school. If you're ever in Boise, you're welcome to stop by.

Even if you can't sign up for regular classes, you're still more than welcome to come by for a visit any time, and we'll answer any questions you have concerning WC, & show you what we can.

We do Ip Ching WC. Class is held Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday from 6:30pm-8:30pm & Saturday mornings from 10:00am to noon. 

We're at 11497 W. Fairview (by 5 Mile). Phone # is 658-1305.


----------

